# ProQ



## osprey2 (May 21, 2014)

Ok guys, possibly looking at one these.

Whats your opinion ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy (May 21, 2014)

Hello Dave.  IF I were to give a recommendation I would go with the link below.  I have owned a bullet smoker before ( although not a ProQ ) and this is what I just bought.  And it may be cheaper.  Don't forget we have a discount here.  I hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.wowbbq.co.uk/products/we...-thermometer-57cm-package-deal--1341504p.html


----------

